

Ask HN: why no search ranked by how recent articles are? - mark_l_watson


======
benologist
You can sort by date and the hnsearch api has many filters you can apply.

[https://www.hnsearch.com/](https://www.hnsearch.com/)

[https://www.hnsearch.com/api](https://www.hnsearch.com/api)

